# Free to Good Home Old (but working) laptop



## pubrunner (24 Dec 2010)

Hi All,

I've a very old (but working) laptop - *FREE* to good home.

The spec is *very* modest - it only has a P3 processor.

It is running (*very slowly*) Windows XP Pro and has Office 2003 installed. It does not have a wireless network card, but works (slowly) on the Internet via the onboard card.

It is this model : http://www.ergo.co.u...ocument=DPU1948 

Since the spec. is so modest it would best be used for pure word processing; to use on the web, it could do with more memory fitted - which is cheap enough. (Still only a P3 processor tho.  )

I've no idea how long the battery holds a charge for, but it would come with a power supply; sadly, I've no spare laptop bag.

Oh yes, this model *does not have a floppy disc drive or a CD drive*; portable drives may be used via the USB ports.

A £5 donation towards postage would be appreciated, but frankly I'm happy to cover postage costs myself, if the laptop goes to a good home. It would be fine for a young child to use for homework.

It is *possible*, that I might have more than one - I just want to be rid of them as they are never used and are just taking up space. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2010)

You have PM


----------



## pubrunner (24 Dec 2010)

One laptop gone; I *think* I have another exactly the same - anyone interested ?

C'mon, I need to win 'brownie points' from the Missus


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2010)

I would be interested for my mum , shes running an ancient (single core ) laptop atm and i have to go round and fiddle with it to keep it going .

So anything newer and doesnt crash every week or two would be great !


----------



## pubrunner (24 Dec 2010)

Everything gone now !


----------

